# Walk back tuning question



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

not sure what to do, since it's not a classic centershot progression, suggestions?


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*Tuning*

I would just move the rest to the left a minute amount, if the wind was not blowing good luck


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

jamesaf2870 said:


> I would just move the rest to the left a minute amount, if the wind was not blowing good luck


correct me if i'm wrong, but shouldn't it be moved to the right?


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Just move the rest a tad "TO THE RIGHT!!". I would rather shoot a modified "French tune" and take away some of the middle variables. Ken


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

read KevinT's tuning guide personally I would ignore your thirty meter results as they are out side the pattern. other than height your twenty and forty arrows are roughly the same distance left of the bull.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

cdhunter said:


> read KevinT's tuning guide


Oh I have, and I'm trying. But someone from the bank keeps phonin' so I'm stuck with trying short cuts


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

How many time did you shoot this test? Same results everytime?

How is your bow shoot in the paper? Look like horizontal nock travelling! Can be a lots of thing before moving the center shot.

Release aid, string contact on the face, vanes contact, launcher type and installation, cam lean, hand torque, etc ....


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

2x, exact same pattern. The shafts are showing low green in AA and I'm getting a bit tight to the riser for my taste. I usually have my bows tune out @ 3/4" to 7/8", these arrows are inside of that. They shoot very well @ 20 but I'm not going to be just shooting 20. I haven't paper tuned, I'm not a good enough shot for that yet 

Should mention, I've also had an injury issue for over a year and I'm finally getting over it now with a lot of exercise. I couldn't even put a full 18m round together until about a week ago without tanking.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

russ said:


> 2x, exact same pattern. The shafts are showing low green in AA and I'm getting a bit tight to the riser for my taste. I usually have my bows tune out @ 3/4" to 7/8", these arrows are inside of that. They shoot very well @ 20 but I'm not going to be just shooting 20. I haven't paper tuned, I'm not a good enough shot for that yet
> 
> Should mention, I've also had an injury issue for over a year and I'm finally getting over it now with a lot of exercise. I couldn't even put a full 18m round together until about a week ago without tanking.


If you are inside .... you may have vane contact. It happen a lot with Bowtech with long DL, I move the rest inside to get a good tune (du to bow design) and when I have to move another 1/16", I go back with a left tear cuz the vanes come in contact with the cables.

Why not shooting the paper, you will learn a lot from that, your bow, your form and you will have results much faster and walk back.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Because this particular bow has never shot through paper that well. I can get it shooting well but if you seen the tear you'd think there was a lot left to do. Bullet holes have centershot way left and the groups are terrible. My hunting bow on the other hand, get the bullet hole, go 1 click out and and 1 click down and I'm done. Both bows have the same grip.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

russ said:


> Because this particular bow has never shot through paper that well. I can get it shooting well but if you seen the tear you'd think there was a lot left to do. Bullet holes have centershot way left and the groups are terrible. My hunting bow on the other hand, get the bullet hole, go 1 click out and and 1 click down and I'm done. Both bows have the same grip.


I understand, I got the same problem in the past .... now problem solve.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Pete731 said:


> I understand, I got the same problem in the past .... now problem solve.


I don't have enough cash on hand to "solve" the problem. Mind you, I think I'd keep it any way. It shoots too nice not too.


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

WoW CHUCK NORRIS REPLIED!!!

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

VitalSpot said:


> WoW CHUCK NORRIS REPLIED!!!
> 
> Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


?????????


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Russ, tenex and I looked at your pics last night both of us wondered allowed if maybe those arrows are a touch stiff for that bow just a thought.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

russ said:


> not sure what to do, since it's not a classic centershot progression, suggestions?


I had a similar issue this past week at 40 yards.

I learned something new from it too.

I visually aligned my stabilizer, arrow, and top cam, putting my shots in a tight group 8" to the right at 40, and adjusted the sight level to bring the group back to the center. They stayed centered at 20, and 60.

not saying that's your problem, or solution, but just relaying my experience. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Thanks for the input guys. It's been too windy to try anything yet today.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

cdhunter said:


> Russ, tenex and I looked at your pics last night both of us wondered allowed if maybe those arrows are a touch stiff for that bow just a thought.


now there's a conundrum, I'm pretty much maxed out on draw weight already and I'm at 5.1 grains. Someone suggested that maybe I'm getting contact and should check the flight with the video camera. Tried that yesterday morning, I couldn't see the arrows in flight and I shot a 4" group, in line but high. Got home and tried paper tuning - not sure how that worked out yet. Then I tried to sight in my yard @ 20 yds. Found my sight loose, I could have sworn that was checked when I was doing the walk back but I'm really questioning it right now. Especially since theres no way the sight was tight when I shot my early morning groups. Honestly, I think I'm dealing with a combination of problems. First I think I'm loosing my touch with tuning bows since I haven't really shot much and second I think my shooting fitness is interfering with the quality of my shot execution. I'm really struggle getting a decent 6 shot group together right now. Which in turn means I try to keep my tuning brief and while my left shoulder is not fatigued. On the bright side, the fatigue issue is resolving itself through exercise and MORE shooting.

Anyway, everyone thanks for trying to help.


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

there's a bunch of bullet holes in that paper.... 

you sure its not a Holder issue?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

VitalSpot said:


> there's a bunch of bullet holes in that paper....
> 
> you sure its not a Holder issue?


Thanks for the suggestions VS, I didn't think the tears were all that great. In fact I felt they were too inconsistent to draw an accurate conclusion.


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

*=)*

eum!!! how about your sight is your 2nd and 3rd axis leveled??


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

VS - I use a Medicine Stone and I level & plumb the bow, then I plumb the block, then I plumb the rail and so on, so that all parts of the sight bar are plumb to the bowstring. After that I level the sight and then tilt the bow forward and reset the sight bubble for 3rd axis. I also check & recheck plumb constantly during the entire process.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

You probably know this already but. Is your string parralel to your riser? I know with my Q2XL, when the bow is plumb, the string isn't. Something stupid but some don't realise that. I know for me I always plumb the riser, not the string. Just incase...

Cheers,


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

im sure its something really dumb that your overlooking!!! its always that!!!! AHAHHAHA

Like punching the trigger and pulling to the right a little more than normal!!! or your elbow sticking out too much more than normal!


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

VitalSpot said:


> im sure its something really dumb that your overlooking!!! its always that!!!! AHAHHAHA
> 
> Like punching the trigger and pulling to the right a little more than normal!!! or your elbow sticking out too much more than normal!


Maybe, maybe not. But remember that this is a thread for tech Advice...


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

NockOn said:


> You probably know this already but. Is your string parralel to your riser? I know with my Q2XL, when the bow is plumb, the string isn't. Something stupid but some don't realise that. I know for me I always plumb the riser, not the string. Just incase...
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks for the reminder Nock On


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I would like to thank everyone for their help. I tweaked & primped a little. Shot a bunch of groups and for my last practise end of the night before the wind picked up. I managed to conjure this up @ 50 meters, couldn't have done it without ya!


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

**

There you go!!!!! Your bow is tuned fine !!!! 90% of the time its HUMAN error!


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

Pierre Couture said:


> Maybe, maybe not. But remember that this is a thread for tech Advice...


Like my thread was before it got Hijacked? Common Pierre My advice was TECH based!!! UN-noticed human error is part of Tech troubleshooting! Punching and pulling is a HUGE mistake that ALOT of people do! I'm not trying to insinuate that Russ WAS doing it, just mentioning that you need to keep the Shot execution fresh otherwise it can be an issue a different distances!


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

russ said:


> I would like to thank everyone for their help. I tweaked & primped a little. Shot a bunch of groups and for my last practise end of the night before the wind picked up. I managed to conjure this up @ 50 meters, couldn't have done it without ya!


So what was the fix?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I did a few things. I replaced the vanes since they're a bit high and put on some low profile AAE's. Re-set the center shot, and then tweaked the rest to the right 2 or 3 clicks (an old GK Platinum Premiere). When I moved the rest 1 click I was very surprised by the result. The group shrank to about 3-4 inches but was still left of my short range group. So I moved it one more click and this is the group I got. It's still very slightly left of the short range group. I was tempted to try one more click right but the wind picked up and that was the end for the evening. I don't think I'll be messing with this again for a while. I'm going to measure everything up and tuck it away somewhere. This is easily the best group I've shot in years. Also before I headed out to the range I had an inkling that something was up. I shot a group @ 20 in my backyard and absolutely hammered the 1st arrow with the next 2. Nothing left of the nock or the bushing. Luckily the shaft was still good.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Congrats are in order Russ:cheers:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Pierre Couture said:


> Congrats are in order Russ:cheers:


:darkbeer::set1_draught2::cheers:

Sometimes it only takes a very small adjustment!

Nothing better than doing it yourself!


----------

